# What am I missing? Trip Card



## Stephen0118 (20 d ago)

I have the latest software update in my Model 3. I've checked the trip meters that I want to display. I see the three dots in the display below the car when I'm parked. However, no matter where I swipe, the trip cards don't show. Am I missing something? Do I need the full self-driving package? Thanks.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Swipe left below the cars image where the audio information is displayed.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Did you go into the trips section and verify that some of them are checked. Not sure if it'd disable the trips card if all are unchecked.


----------



## Stephen0118 (20 d ago)

FRC resolved it for me. I had to activate the bar. Thanks FRC and shareef777.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

If you want to draw a forum member's attention to your post, do it this way @Stephen0118!


----------



## Stephen0118 (20 d ago)

Thanks @FRC. I edited my earlier message :.


----------

